# Pannier Rack adapter bracket thing



## Pisquee (6 Apr 2011)

I am wanting to move the pannier rack I currently have on my heavy German steel Mckenzie/MIFA bike to my much lighter Ridgeback Speed.


Now, the Ridgeback wants a pannier rack that mounts like this one...




However, my McKenzie pannier rack uses more this type of mounting ...





So, basically, I am needing one of the brackets shown in the bottom right of this picture:





This sort of thing I hope someone may have lying around un-needed from a recent pannier purchase. They seem to come included with new panniers but can't be bought on their own. Hoping someone can help, so I don't have to go and buy a new rack for the sake of a small adapter/bracket thing.


----------

